# LE2 Turbo Replacement



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Have you looked into a junkyard? Also how did the turbo go bad in the first place?


----------



## mike1133 (Jan 17, 2014)

P0299 underboost check engine light keeps coming on and shutting off a few days later. Took it to the dealership and they told me the turbo was going bad. Also not covered by warranty.


----------



## adamc91115 (Sep 22, 2018)

That sounds pretty odd... are the turbos known to have problems on the gen 2s?
How many miles? I would look for a 2nd opinion maybe.


----------

